# Messenger pour Mac... s'en va!



## Vicbus (12 Juin 2007)

Bonsoir !
Depuis tout à l'heure, mon Microsoft Messenger pour Mac 6.1 n'arrête pas de quitter!
"Microsoft Messenger a rencontré un problème et doit être fermé".
Je l'ai depuis des années, je n'ai jamais rencontré ce problème. Il quitte donc toutes les 5 minutes +/- ...
Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée? C'est insupportable... dire que les PCistes doivent supporter ça toute la journée


----------



## Vicbus (12 Juin 2007)

C'est bien du Micro$oft !


----------



## vm (12 Juin 2007)

j'ai aussi le même problème depuis quel que heur



Vicbus a dit:


> C'est bien du Micro$oft !


----------



## ZANTAR2054 (13 Juin 2007)

Slt Vicbus, slt VM

MSN pour mac c'est vraiment pas terrible (pas d'avatar, bug, pas de video...)
Téléchargez aMSN, on peux utiliser la webcam. 

Sauf que j'ai un petit problème:
Pour l'instant je n'arrive pas à envoyer un message, car je n'arrive pas à afficher ma liste de contact. (je ne sais pas qui est en ligne)
Par contre je reçois bien des messages instantannés.
Si qq1 a une idée


----------



## Vicbus (13 Juin 2007)

J'ai aMSN mais il est beaucoup trop lent - je l'utilise parfois, mais je préfère le cleint officiel...
Sinon, ce "phénomène" n'a pas l'air d'être un cas isolé, soudainement !


----------



## Souvaroff (13 Juin 2007)

juliendelenclos a dit:


> Slt Vicbus, slt VM
> 
> MSN pour mac c'est vraiment pas terrible (pas d'avatar, bug, pas de video...)
> Téléchargez aMSN, on peux utiliser la webcam.
> ...



Enfin moi sur MSN j'ai les avatars & j'ai pas de bugs en revanche j'ai pas de video mais ca je m'en sert pas

& sur aMsn c'est hyper lent, & je ne voyais pas non plus les contacts online alors je l'ai viré


----------



## McBen (13 Juin 2007)

J'ai exactement le meme probleme avec Msn 6.0.2.

Je deteste Amsn ainsi que Mercury !!!

Par contre ADIUM (http://www.adiumx.com/), une fois bien configuré est vraiment tres bien !!
Je suis tres satisfait de ce messenger !!!


----------



## jkee (13 Juin 2007)

J'ai une petite question :

quel est le meilleur messenger pour Mac ?

j'ai téléchargé amsn


----------



## Souvaroff (13 Juin 2007)

jkee a dit:


> J'ai une petite question :
> 
> *quel est le meilleur messenger pour Mac ?*
> 
> j'ai téléchargé amsn



iChat


----------



## McBen (13 Juin 2007)

ADIUM (ok pas de video etc) est le meilleur !!!!!


----------



## steiner (13 Juin 2007)

+1 pour Adium


----------



## shyriu (13 Juin 2007)

bizarrement chez moi, msn "quitte inopinement" depuis l'install de safari 3 beta ...


----------



## F118I4 (13 Juin 2007)

Moi j' ai Msn pour Mac et j' ai pas de probl&#232;me (tout fonction bien) mais c' est surement parceque que j' ai une configuration ethernet.
Je pense que en wifi c' est plus compliqu&#233; &#224; configurer ouvrir les ports , routeur etc...
De toute fa&#231;on je pr&#233;f&#232;res utiliser Msn parceque j' ai tous mes amis sur Msn.

A vrai dire je pr&#233;f&#233;rai utiliser Ichat!


----------



## Vicbus (13 Juin 2007)

shyriu a dit:


> bizarrement chez moi, msn "quitte inopinement" depuis l'install de safari 3 beta ...




Moi aussi, curieusement !
J'ai installé Adium, mais il est assez long à configurer... Je n'arrive pas à avoir de couleur fixe dans mes messages; je choisis "Bleu", le message que j'écris sera bleu, mais pas les suivants ! ?


----------



## BernardRey (14 Juin 2007)

shyriu a dit:


> bizarrement chez moi, msn "quitte inopinement" depuis l'install de safari 3 beta ...


Oui. Messenger utilise l'outil "Webkit" d'Apple, lequel est modifié au cours de l'installation de Safari 3. La désinstallation de Safari3 (qui réinstalle automatiquement Safari 2) résout le problème.

Adium ou Messenger, etc. (qui font aussi appel à Webkit) peuvent également subir des désagréments du même ordre, semble-t-il...


----------



## TiiG (16 Juin 2007)

Même symptôme avec la 6.0.2 et depuis l'installation de la bétâ 3 Safari.

Impossible de garder la connection active plus de 5 minutes.


----------



## shyriu (19 Juin 2007)

je me suis donc tourn&#233; vers Amsn pour garder mon safari 3 qui est stable (malgre ce probleme de webkit)


----------



## ithymique (19 Juin 2007)

moi aussi j'aimerais bien désinstaller mon safari 3 car il plante MSN régulièrement, mais surtout parce que je ne peux plus télécharger de logiciels, c'est à dire monter des images-disques. j'ai eu aussi quelques confusions entre l'historique et les favoris...


----------



## jean-f (20 Juin 2007)

Perso, j'ai préféré remettre Safari 2 (le 3 ne me permettait par exemple pas de me connecter à mon compte ebay), pour pouvoir continuer à utiliser MSN ... les habitudes ont la peau dure je sais


----------



## Vicbus (20 Juin 2007)

Pour ma part, j'ai remis Safari 2, car le 3 buguait trop pour pouvoir continuer à rester sur  mon disque dur (!).
Mais j'ai aussi viré Microsoft Messenger, j'ai switché vers Adium... J'en suis très content !


----------



## steiner (20 Juin 2007)

Très bon choix adium


----------



## Liz (20 Juin 2007)

+ 1 pour ichat : j'ai mes contacts msn + icq. Très bien pour moi.


----------



## maxpower (20 Juin 2007)

Sinon eMessenger ( taper cela dans google ), rien besoin d'installer, c'est pratique, efficace, ça plante pas, bon on n'a  pas ces smyleys perso, la cam mais bon...


----------



## shyriu (20 Juin 2007)

Liz a dit:


> + 1 pour ichat : j'ai mes contacts msn + icq. Très bien pour moi.


comment tu fais pour utiliser ichat avec tes contacts msn ?
comment tajoutes tes contacts ?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juin 2007)

fais une recherche avec ichat et jabber


----------



## shyriu (20 Juin 2007)

merci du tuyau, je vais voir ca de suite !!!


----------

